# Force fetch table.



## crbrumbelow (Mar 31, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can get plans for building a force fetch table?  I dont have any idea what the dimensions should be.  Any ideas and pics are appreciated.


----------



## maker4life (Mar 31, 2010)

I'll see if I cn find some . I'm thinking of building one myself .


----------



## wildlands (Mar 31, 2010)

I will get you some pics of mine when I get a chance. But it is simple, 1 sheet of ply wood split down the middle length wise. Frame with 2x4 for one half the sheet of plywood, then legs to the hight that you want. I used the other half of the plywood as ramps on either side. So it ends up being 2'x8' table with 2'x2' ramps on each end. I hindged the ramps so they will fold up. Left the legs a little wobbley so that I could bump it and it would wiggle to get the dogs attention. Hopes you can understand that.


----------



## Luke0927 (Apr 1, 2010)

I'll take a picture of mine for you its 24" wide, 16' long about 3' high....I have a runner attached on top and 2 poles at the ends.


----------



## Coach K (Apr 1, 2010)

Ditto Luke,

Cut 4x8 sheet of plywood in half.  Then you have a 16 ft long table.  I used old telephone pole & quartered it with chainsaw for legs.  I bought two lengths of conduit to use for leg braces.  Use two poles at either end for the "runner".  I used the chain link fencing pole & drilled two holes through the table top & ran poles through.  I'd sell you mine, as now that I have one built my pups have been retrieving naturally.  I better keep it just in case, though.  Delmar Smith's, "Best Way to Train your Gundog" has ff table featured.  Ramps would be a good idea if you can't lift your dog or don't want to get dirty.  I liked the extra length, so went long.  Every 2 foot I ran a 2x4 across to frame it.  Easy project, no worries!


----------



## crbrumbelow (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.  I have Delmars book.  Guess I need to look at it again.  I have three pointers that I am gonna force fetch before next season.  One is a little timid and I remember Delmar repeating over and over the benefits of force fetching stating how it will bold a timid dog up and help a hard head.  Well I have one of each so I am just gonna do all three, of course with the help of a friend who has done it many times.  Gonna take my time with each step and get it right.  
Coach, thats a pretty setter in your avatar.  

Sounds like 16 feet is the going length.  I will post pics when I get it done.  

Man you ever feel like you got so many irons in the fire that the fire wont get hot enough to turn em red.  

Lots of plans for the off season.


----------



## Coach K (Apr 1, 2010)

Page 82 starts the Force Retrieving section in Delmar's book.

Good luck - my projects are hinging on me selling these last three pups.  Was hoping to get some launchers, pigeon coop, & garmin astro.  So, don't worry, you have company with irons in the fire.  Retrieve table is easy, though.  I made mine all out of scrap wood that I got from our county dump.  Just had to buy the wire & a few screws & cable hardware thingy's.  Oh, I did buy some conduit, as well, to brace the legs.  I could have got that from the dump, too, though.

Good luck.  

Thanks about avatar (That was Hook) - He's hunting the happy hunting ground now, but his line continues.  This pup I call "T" is same kind of character.  I have pictures on gundogbreeders.com (xerxes llewellins)

Take care & good luck.


----------



## Coach K (Apr 3, 2010)

Got your note thanks. I'm sneaking up on that project very slowwwwwly! So, we'll see. I have a feeling by the time I need pigeons, you'll have them coming out of your ears!! (lol) Take care & good luck on the table!!


----------



## Luke0927 (Apr 6, 2010)

took it from my blackberry but you get the idea.....


----------

